# Want opinions on stock list, 145 gal tank



## BlueSunshine (Jul 13, 2014)

My wife and I have finished putting together our 145 gal tank, 73"x21"x22". All that is left is a water test and building a stand, which should been completed this weekend. :dancing:

We have been discussing a stock list and it goes as follows:

Nimbochromis venustus - 1M,4F
Cyrtocara moorii - 1M,4F
Copadichromis borleyi (kandango) - 1M,4F
Aulonocara sp. "Lawanda" - 1M,4F
Psuedotropheus saulosi -1M,4F

This makes a total of 25 fish in all. Please let us know what you think. Thanks


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

The saulosi may end up as snacks for the nimbochromis.


----------



## BlueSunshine (Jul 13, 2014)

james1983 said:


> The saulosi may end up as snacks for the nimbochromis.


Is there another Mbuna family that would work better with this setup.


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

Anything larger should would. Just make sure they are full grown before the venustus. Saulosi are a dwarf species so the stay smaller than most mbuna.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Go with something mild mannered like Labidochromis caeuleus(white or yellow)


----------



## blakefish (Nov 22, 2014)

I use leleupies in my African tanks to lower the aggression levels. My rule of thumb is the more fish the better, up to a point of course. When fish are given more than a foot of living space they often tend to defend their area aggressively. Whereas when everyone is in their face they feel less threatened. Leleupies will hold up well against more aggressive tank mates as long as you provide cover. They can be aggressive towards one another, but rarely are aggressive to other tank mates. And remember the best thing to do when introducing new fish to a tank when dealing with Africans is to disturb the cover (rocks, plants, shells), this allows new boundaries to be redrawn.


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

blakefish said:


> I use leleupies in my African tanks to lower the aggression levels. My rule of thumb is the more fish the better, up to a point of course. When fish are given more than a foot of living space they often tend to defend their area aggressively. Whereas when everyone is in their face they feel less threatened. Leleupies will hold up well against more aggressive tank mates as long as you provide cover. They can be aggressive towards one another, but rarely are aggressive to other tank mates. And remember the best thing to do when introducing new fish to a tank when dealing with Africans is to disturb the cover (rocks, plants, shells), this allows new boundaries to be redrawn.


I wouldn`t keep leleupi in with this stock list. The females will get eaten by the venestus.


----------



## BlueSunshine (Jul 13, 2014)

Sorry I did not chime in sooner. We have been working on the tank stand for the last five days and getting very close to being finished. Thanks to everyone for their opinions. We have a good start with a few psuedotropheus sp. williamsi north, might try these. 
If anyone else has a thought, please let us know. Thanks


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> Go with something mild mannered like Labidochromis caeuleus(white or yellow)


Plus one. I tried leleupi in with peacocks and haps but it was not ideal for them, they were much happier in a Tang community tank.


----------



## BlueSunshine (Jul 13, 2014)

Well...... we loaded up and took a trip to our favorite LFS, it's actually about 160 miles one way. When we arrived, our stocking list was thrown out the window. Here is what we brought home for our new tank.
Nimbochromis venustus- 1
Nimbochromis livingstoni- 1
Aulonocara koningsi- 1
Alonocara maulana- 1
Aulonocara stuartgranti chiloelo- 1
Aulonocara jacobfreibergi eureka- 1
Aulonocara sp. lwanda- 1
Aulonocara stuartgranti mdoka- 1
Aulonocara maylandi- 1
Cyrtocara moorii- 2 males\ 4 females
Protomelas sp. steveni Taiwan- 1
Placidochromis sp. phenochilus Tanzania- 1
Xystichromis sp. flameback- 1
Protomelas taeniolatus- 1
Synodontis multipunctatus- 5
Bristle nose pleco- 1

They range in size from 2.25" to 4.5"
What are your thoughts on this list. Thanks


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I think you will have problems with the haps since there are females in the tank. I'd expect the two Nimbochromis to fight. The Maylandi and the flameback not to color up.


----------

